# Sprayer Tractor



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

I know how everyone likes to look at some pics of different projects so I thought I would post these. It's not a real gem but it got the job done last year. I picked up the tractor from a buddy that wanted to sell it. I made the rack on the back out of aluminum and bolted it up and mounted the 25 gallon boomless sprayer.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Where do you get that sprayer. I have been wanting to make one of these with that wooden trailer I just built


----------



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

I bought the sprayer at TSC. I really like the boomless unit and not having to worry about the "arms" hanging out and worrying about hitting something. It also came with the spray wand.


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

Any front end ballast? 9 pounds per gall may want to lift front end on hills.


----------



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not added any weight to the front as of yet. I really probably should for safety's sake but haven't. The only problem so far has been when the tank is FULL and I wasn't thinking about it when I went from reverse to forward really quick.....that got my attention. I am really considering making a unit to put on my JD 335 and selling this tractor. I like having a dedicated spray unit but that Cub Cadet yellow just doesn't fit in well at our place. LOL


----------

